# Easter Sale at PluginGuru.com



## khollister (Apr 15, 2017)

Skippy is running a sale - select titles are 40% off but you have to find them. I'm an Omnisphere guy, so I discovered Kreaturesque and Megamax Dreams were included.


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 15, 2017)

15 Titles included, and only missing (2) of his total ... not included  
Really enjoy Skippy's work year-in-year-out .... Hoping he revisits NI as Absynth5, Massive, Razor, others, have such great fundamentals to exploit.


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 15, 2017)

I steered clear of sale items.
Watched many videos over 2 days.
Decided to break down and go for the most new Soundsources over fancy programming.
Got Omniverse and AirWave 1 and AirWave 2.
I'll be busy for a while.

Really like having 4 different sounds in stack mode, then using an expression Pedal to access sounds.


----------



## Vastman (Apr 15, 2017)

chimuelo said:


> I steered clear of sale items.
> Watched many videos over 2 days.
> Decided to break down and go for the most new Soundsources over fancy programming.
> Got Omniverse and AirWave 1 and AirWave 2.
> ...



Airwave is truly amazing... Dude puts in the time and is friggin Uniquely awesome. I enjoy most of Skippy's O2 patches but Airwave is my Fave


----------



## MillsMixx (Apr 15, 2017)

chimuelo said:


> I steered clear of sale items.
> 
> Got Omniverse and AirWave 1 and AirWave 2.



Airwave 1 & 2 aren't part of the sale though right? You must have paid full price. Still worth every penny. I'm an omniverse guy too so I might shoot for MegaMagic Dreams


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 15, 2017)

Today's weekly PluginGuru ~~2 hr Livestream almost over ... some very interesting 'cine' stuff coming fairly soon. Livestream is saved to watch later so maybe checkout last 15 minutes or so ....


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 15, 2017)

What a great few days focusing on Omni.
I'm going fishing in the morning.
The serenity wont last as I'll be hearing patches all damn day.


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 16, 2017)

2 Days for making a Comp folder.
Comps are anything that isn't a Pad.
Pads will take as long too.
Due to phasing using Multis to combine patches for a big lead sound Zebra2 HZ still reigns supreme.
With Z2HZ and Omni I'm covered for a long time.


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 17, 2017)

Incredible ARP Stacks.
Tons of User Audio of exceptional quality in AirWave 2.
If you like Textures like Omni 2 Zargon, Blue Sky will shock you.
It's like jumping from an Emulator 2 FDD to East/West SSD.

This wasn't on sale but the best soundsources to date.


----------

